# Girlie question - best beauty salon in Brixton



## GingerTom (Aug 19, 2011)

Thoughts? I really REALLY need my nails (all sets) looking at but I really, really, haven't got £50 to spend. Any gems in Brixton/Herne Hill/Streatham?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2011)

No, sorry, but I'm sure somebody will be along presently.  Did you look on the "nailvarnish" thread?  AFAIK an urbanite's daughter does nails.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 19, 2011)

I sometimes get a manicure/pedicure at the one on the High Street opposite H&M.  Can't remember what it's called but it's always busy. £35 for a mani/pedi.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 19, 2011)

I use Hidden Secrets in Clapham Common. Really nice women, laid back. Looks at state of nails in despair


----------



## GingerTom (Aug 22, 2011)

Greebo _ ican't find the nail varnish thread - sorry!
Shakespeare girl - is the salon okay? I've read a couple of reviews that say it's a bit... dirty!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I sometimes get a manicure/pedicure at the one on the High Street opposite H&M. Can't remember what it's called but it's always busy. £35 for a mani/pedi.



Do they actually do 'nice' mani/peds you know where they use nice warm water for soaking and massage paraffin wax in and gently push your cuticles back and give them a nice buff?   Or do they dip your hands in cold water for 5 seconds, butcher your cuticles giving you hang nails for weeks and charge you for the privilege like the only time I've tried a brixton nail bar, now gone, in the reliance arcade?

They mostly seem to be set up for false nails rather than a pamper.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do they actually do 'nice' mani/peds you know where they use nice warm water for soaking and massage paraffin wax in and gently push your cuticles back and give them a nice buff? Or do they dip your hands in cold water for 5 seconds, butcher your cuticles giving you hang nails for weeks and charge you for the privilege like the only time I've tried a brixton nail bar, now gone, in the reliance arcade?
> 
> They mostly seem to be set up for false nails rather than a pamper.



I'd say better for pedicures than manicures.  You can get a paraffin wax treatment, but I've never had it.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 22, 2011)

GingerTom said:


> Greebo _ ican't find the nail varnish thread - sorry!
> Shakespeare girl - is the salon okay? I've read a couple of reviews that say it's a bit... dirty!



I've never found it to be dirty. When I first started going there about 18 months ago it certainly needed a decorate, which they've now done.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 22, 2011)

I did also notice a new salon opening in Atlantic Road a couple of weeks ago. From memory a manicure was about £25 and pedicure £35. Can't remember the name though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 22, 2011)

@GingerTom - it's my daughter who does nails - not gels or infills though - nail paint/design - pm me if you're interested


----------



## aahhh (Sep 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do they actually do 'nice' mani/peds you know where they use nice warm water for soaking and massage paraffin wax in and gently push your cuticles back and give them a nice buff? Or do they dip your hands in cold water for 5 seconds, butcher your cuticles giving you hang nails for weeks and charge you for the privilege like the only time I've tried a brixton nail bar, now gone, in the reliance arcade?
> 
> They mostly seem to be set up for false nails rather than a pamper.



I tried it about a month ago for a pedicure and it was okay but I don't think I'd go back.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 28, 2012)

Bump - I need to sort my disgusting nails out asap.  The place opposite H&M has now gone   Any ideas locally?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2012)

I go to the place opposite the Vegan Cupcake place - Nail Spa I think it's called.  All the staff are Vietnamese.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 28, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I go to the place opposite the Vegan Cupcake place - Nail Spa I think it's called. All the staff are Vietnamese.


 
Ta - I'd forgotten about them.  I assume they do pedicures as well?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2012)

They do.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 1, 2012)

I went to SoMe by Clapham North station for some waxing recently and the staff were really nice and professional, a couple of people were there getting nails done, so might be worth checking out.


----------

